# 189 EOI Invitations for March 2019



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Best wishes to all for March 2019.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope there will be chance for 70 points this time.


----------



## niaz4one (May 7, 2018)

Wish you all the best for March round


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

ANZSCO: 261311
Points for 189: 75
EOI Filed: 9-Feb-2019

Applied for 190 for VIC with 80 points.

I will lose 10 points due to age post March invitation round. So really hoping to get invite in March round.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> ANZSCO: 261311
> Points for 189: 75
> EOI Filed: 9-Feb-2019
> 
> ...


Since 2613 75 pointers have received invite until 26th Jan, if the current number of invites continue, you should receive it in March


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Unofficial Skill Select results for 11th February 2019 - Iscah

ISCAH predicts 600-1200 this round, did not expect numbers to drop again after the drop in Dec round (from 4000 to 2000).

Do we think that this will be the trend for the next few rounds until July?


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Unofficial Skill Select results for 11th February 2019 - Iscah
> 
> ISCAH predicts 600-1200 this round, did not expect numbers to drop again after the drop in Dec round (from 4000 to 2000).
> 
> Do we think that this will be the trend for the next few rounds until July?




Don’t know what could be the trend but certainly numbers will be on lower side.


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

0007 said:


> I hope there will be chance for 70 points this time.


Hello, 
I see we are on the same boat (or same points), I am contemplating if I should sit for PTE a second time and try to get the 10 points or submit my EOI with 70.

Did you try to go with 190 and get extra 5 points?


----------



## avininc2017 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'18 under 233513 with points of 70.
See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.

In this case, Is there any effect on my marks after 22nd Mar? ?
Will there be any reduction on my marks?

Regards,
Avin


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

March 2019 round will be super duper big I am sure.. 

It's like they sent 2490 invites each in August and September and then sent more than 4340 invites in October and November 2018.

Why? Because a lot of invites have been wasted in December 2018 and January/ February 2019. The next two rounds will cover the missed invites.. This was what happened in October and November as well.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

avininc2017 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'18 under 233513 with points of 70.
> See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.
> 
> ...


You will get a notification that your points have been decreased and you will get a new date of effect on your EOI.. 

Not a very encouraging news for you..


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

avininc2017 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'18 under 233513 with points of 70.
> See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.
> 
> ...


Check for Tasmania 489 & SA489 if they are open for production engineers, else increase points through PTE or any other way!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Has the non pro rata also gone to 75 again???

As per ISCAH only 75 have got an invite in non pro rata up to Feb 10, this means from next round onwards none will get with 70 points right?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

JG said:


> Has the non pro rata also gone to 75 again???
> 
> As per ISCAH only 75 have got an invite in non pro rata up to Feb 10, this means from next round onwards none will get with 70 points right?


Hopefully that won't happen and its just because this round has super low invites.....


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Hopefully that won't happen and its just because this round has super low invites.....


But a not a single 70 pointer in yesterday round was given invite??


----------



## avininc2017 (Dec 18, 2017)

Can you connect me on gmail??
email- <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

avininc2017 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for EOI on 17th Sept'18 under 233513 with points of 70.
> See, i have a doubt, My date of birth is on 22nd Mar'1986 and then after 22nd Mar'2019, I will complete 32 and 33 start.
> 
> ...


It is mentioned in skillselect that you need to update EOI as soon as the situation changes.
1. If you don't update EOI and receive invite after you complete 32 years, you wont be able to proceed with visa application as it will be rejected for false claim. 
2. If you update EOI, it will have new date of effect and 5 marks lesser than your original EOI.
I hate giving good people bad news but none of the above possibilities is in your favour. You probably need to think of increasing points through PTE or CCL.
Hope it helps.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

JG said:


> But a not a single 70 pointer in yesterday round was given invite??


Similar case for 26111x, no 75 points invites as well as Accountants on 80 points. Everyone is affected from the low invites... hopefully that this doesn't become the future trend.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Similar case for 26111x, no 75 points invites as well as Accountants on 80 points. Everyone is affected from the low invites... hopefully that this doesn't become the future trend.


Trend will looks like to be continued until July 2019.


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, My EOI date is Dec 21st with 189-70 points and 190-75 (NSW) points for Non Pro Rata course Nursing 254499. Can any share any information if i can expect for march 11th round for 70 pointers?


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Scary estimates from Iscah 

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-february-estimates-iscah/

75 points for 2613 expected in May,2019
How much scenario changed from January to February !! 


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Yeah, the drop from 2500 invites to estimated 600 invites is very significant!

I expected invites to continue being low (vs 4340 invites prior) but didn't expect such a decrease.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I see some of the same people in this thread. I expect a low invitation round in March, but perhaps not as bad as Febuary. There is certainly hope for non-pro rata occupations. 

I believe the budget will be set by the current government so we will not see changes in immigration policy until 2020, if any. Hopefully things will return to the pre-2016 good times guys! :amen:


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah, the drop from 2500 invites to estimated 600 invites is very significant!
> 
> I expected invites to continue being low (vs 4340 invites prior) but didn't expect such a decrease.


Really this drop is completely unpredictable and unexpected and seems like 2613 has suffered a lot from this round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah, the drop from 2500 invites to estimated 600 invites is very significant!
> 
> I expected invites to continue being low (vs 4340 invites prior) but didn't expect such a decrease.


Although 4500 in two round made clear that there will be cut in the following months, did not expect this result as per Jan results. 

Everybody start increasing their points to 75 otherwise less chances for most of them 80 for pro ratas.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Any electronics engineer has got an invite yesterday???????


----------



## Y-ME101 (Feb 11, 2019)

*did not get invite in 189 with 75 pointer jobcode 261313*

Hi Guys,
My case not picked for in invitations with below stats on 10th feb call. CAn someone please advise me what could be the reason and what should I do now? 

Visa Type - 189 
Job code - 261313
Points - 75 
DOE - 9th Feb 2019

I removed 190 while updating my EOI. Now I am looking for help in what should I do? Should I wait for march call for 189 or try 190. I am loosing 10 points in April end 2019. 

Thanks
amit


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My case not picked for in invitations with below stats on 10th feb call. CAn someone please advise me what could be the reason and what should I do now?
> 
> Visa Type - 189
> ...


75 point has come up to Jan 26th so don't worry you may get if nothing happens in the next round. Otherwise increase points too 80 for a sure shot.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Y-ME101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My case not picked for in invitations with below stats on 10th feb call. CAn someone please advise me what could be the reason and what should I do now?
> 
> Visa Type - 189
> ...


Are you Y-ME369 brother.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

JG said:


> Are you Y-ME369 brother.


He is not.


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello experts,

If I am to claim partner points and I have positive ACS for my partner, what documents would I need to submit when I lodge application to support employment details of partner ? and what is the minimum relevant experience required for partner ?

Thank you!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sczachariah said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> If I am to claim partner points and I have positive ACS for my partner, what documents would I need to submit when I lodge application to support employment details of partner ? and what is the minimum relevant experience required for partner ?
> 
> Thank you!


skills assessment + functional english + age proof for age less than 45.

No minimum exp requirement.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I see some of the same people in this thread. I expect a low invitation round in March, but perhaps not as bad as Febuary. There is certainly hope for non-pro rata occupations.
> 
> I believe the budget will be set by the current government so we will not see changes in immigration policy until 2020, if any. Hopefully things will return to the pre-2016 good times guys! :amen:


You really believe there’s still hope for 70 points? The trend seems similar to 2017 when invitation for 65 points suddenly stopped.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is there any chance for 70 points Non-pro rata in the next round? Or the rounds to come?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Scary estimates from Iscah
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah
> 
> ...


feeling sick


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nvhcc89 said:


> feeling sick


The best is increase points while you can because with 70 no one really knows when u will get an invite for sure. There will be lot of 70 people waiting from April 2018 once it restarts calling 70 people from July or August 2019. So in effect it may take another 5 or 6 months to get the invite for 70 point with Nov 2018 EOI. According to me ISCAH is almost correct with +/- 2 months variation.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is there any chance for 70 points Non-pro rata in the next round? Or the rounds to come?


Hard to say but no chance until next July if the same trend even with 75 also may face the same issue after some months. Try to get to 75 that is the only option you have now.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Since the last round had cutoff DOE date of 25/26th January, those dates might reduce to maybe a week or so in the next round. I feel the new EOI submissions for 2613XX with 75 points will still get invitation with DOE upto 15th February, even with the backlogs from the last round. So people with 75 points for 2613XX, please submit your EOIs ASAP to get invitations in the next round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Since the last round had cutoff DOE date of 25/26th January, those dates might reduce to maybe a week or so in the next round. I feel the new EOI submissions for 2613XX with 75 points will still get invitation with DOE upto 15th February, even with the backlogs from the last round. So people with 75 points for 2613XX, please submit your EOIs ASAP to get invitations in the next round.


Chances are bright but dont what is the surprise next month that DHA is keeping for us.
I mean they can do as they wish.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

JG said:


> Chances are bright but dont what is the surprise next month that DHA is keeping for us.
> I mean they can do as they wish.


Yes, thats always there. Wishing everyone good luck!


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is there any chance for 70 points Non-pro rata in the next round? Or the rounds to come?


What is your DOE ? There is a long queue with 70 pointers(backlogs). If you about to submit your EOI, chances seems to very dim. I would say you can try for 190.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> What is your DOE ? There is a long queue with 70 pointers(backlogs). If you about to submit your EOI, chances seems to very dim. I would say you can try for 190.


6th Feb 2019, Do I have to apply for the state myself for 190 or will they invite me first? As I have already opted for 190 from any state in my EOI.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

JG said:


> Hard to say but no chance until next July if the same trend even with 75 also may face the same issue after some months. Try to get to 75 that is the only option you have now.


The only way to get 75 is from 190 and by looking at the trends there are no invitations for 190 from the past few weeks. Feeling really hopeless, after doing everything and got stuck at the end.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy (Jul 19, 2017)

Those at 70 points may try for 5 points from CCL (NAATI), specially if they are living currently in Australia.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mahnoor101 said:


> 6th Feb 2019, Do I have to apply for the state myself for 190 or will they invite me first? As I have already opted for 190 from any state in my EOI.


"Any" option in EOI wouldn't get you anywhere! Submit an eoi each for all states where your anzsco us open. That way have some chance.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope that there will be no huge numbers of 2nd invitation in March 2019 like Dec 2018 and Jan 2019. This is a big waste of invitation.

People should suspend all of their EOIs once they lodged their 189/190 visa so that other people will have a chance.

It is a good merit or good practice in this system. Otherwise, it will become a nightmare for those who are waiting in the Q.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> The only way to get 75 is from 190 and by looking at the trends there are no invitations for 190 from the past few weeks. Feeling really hopeless, after doing everything and got stuck at the end.


190 is anyway a 3 month case that is also luck based.

Aim for 189 in the way if you get 190 take it as a bonus. But, aim for 75 at least otherwise you may need to wait till Q3/Q4 of this year.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> "Any" option in EOI wouldn't get you anywhere! Submit an eoi each for all states where your anzsco us open. That way have some chance.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thats not true... a friend applied for 2611x with "any" and got invite from NSW around Nov last year.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

outrageous_view said:


> Thats not true... a friend applied for 2611x with "any" and got invite from NSW around Nov last year.


Maybe, but when some states have clearly defined that instead of Any they will prefer candidates who have only chosen their state so other states may also follow that. Situation is changing for worse each passing day and my view is that why we should take a chance? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Maybe, but when some states have clearly defined that instead of Any they will prefer candidates who have only chosen their state so other states may also follow that. Situation is changing for worse each passing day and my view is that why we should take a chance?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Are you saying that we should apply for 190 at each state's website? Can you please tell me in detail? Because I don't have much information regarding the 190 processes. Thank You.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Are you saying that we should apply for 190 at each state's website? Can you please tell me in detail? Because I don't have much information regarding the 190 processes. Thank You.


I am sure what he means, and what you should do is also, create multiple EOI with the same details for interested states. 
For example, put interested state as Victoria in one and NSW in another EOI.


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> What is your DOE ? There is a long queue with 70 pointers(backlogs). If you about to submit your EOI, chances seems to very dim. I would say you can try for 190.


Non Pro Rata my EOI DOE is dec 21/12 with 189 70 points and 75 points 190 and waiting for invite. Iscah said that we may receive on july 11th.


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

chaitanya792000 said:


> Non Pro Rata my EOI DOE is dec 21/12 with 189 70 points and 75 points 190 and waiting for invite. Iscah said that we may receive on july 11th.


Let’s hope that the number in the next round is increased to initial numbers. At the current rate, people are getting more desperate and clinching 75 and above points. Let’s hope that 75 isn’t the new low.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

0007 said:


> Let’s hope that the number in the next round is increased to initial numbers. At the current rate, people are getting more desperate and clinching 75 and above points. Let’s hope that 75 isn’t the new low.


I think your concept need 5 more months to the old state.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

JG said:


> I think your concept need 5 more months to the old state.


i dont get that, what old state?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nvhcc89 said:


> i dont get that, what old state?


Means it may take another 5 more months for number of Invites to go to old state i.e. bumper round of 4340.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Means it may take another 5 more months for number of Invites to go to old state i.e. bumper round of 4340.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


 ...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Means it may take another 5 more months for number of Invites to go to old state i.e. bumper round of 4340.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks for interpreting my words.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Guys,
When can i expect the invite with below points and DOE..

_________________
Software Engineer (ANSZCO 261313)
Age: 30pts
PTE: 20pts
Education : 15
Experience: 10pts
Total: 75pts

EOI 189 : 15/Feb/2019 (75)
EOI 190 NSW : 15/Feb/2019 (75+5)


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> When can i expect the invite with below points and DOE..
> 
> _________________
> ...


Most probably next month if not April. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi guys,

My first post here. Loaded EOI with DOE 13/01/2019 then no luck last round at 70 points for ARCHITECT – ANZSCO 232111 
Will I need to wait until next Financial year (


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My first post here. Loaded EOI with DOE 13/01/2019 then no luck last round at 70 points for ARCHITECT – ANZSCO 232111
> Will I need to wait until next Financial year (


Most probably yes.


----------



## rinzler26 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I couldn't find someone in the same situation as myself, that's why I thought to ask.
I wanted to know, when I can expect an invitation with the following points:
The wait is excruciatingly long.

189-70 pts
190-75 pts(70+5)
PTE : L/R/S/W 80/90/86/89
EOI DOE: 23/08/2018
261313 Software engineer

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

rinzler26 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same points for me as well. Unfortunately 70 pointers are still waiting for more than 1 year.

My DOE is June 2018 and still waiting more than 8 months. If you have 10 points for work experience you can expect the invitation from NSW in coming months.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinzler26 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Rahul_AUS..
I will get 10 pts in Aug 2019 for work experience...
I hope I get before that..anyways Good luck to you


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi guys ,
My points got updated by 5 points due to work experience.
So as of now I have 75 points for 261313. DOE : 19th Feb, 2019.

Any chance I could get the invite in March or worst case April round ?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Hi guys ,
> My points got updated by 5 points due to work experience.
> So as of now I have 75 points for 261313. DOE : 19th Feb, 2019.
> 
> Any chance I could get the invite in March or worst case April round ?


Also, could i be advised, should I also apply for 190 if chances of getting 189 arr slim until next financial year?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Also, could i be advised, should I also apply for 190 if chances of getting 189 arr slim until next financial year?


Yes always apply for both. theres no reason not to unless you can't commit to living in a state for 2 years.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, could i be advised, should I also apply for 190 if chances of getting 189 arr slim until next financial year?
> ...


Thanks. Just hope that state doesn't add additional restrictions going forward . Like I am planning to apply for Victoria state and I hope they don't put restriction saying 2 months can't stay in major cities like Melbourne .


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Job code :261313
189 :Feb 13 2018 with 75 points
190(NSW): Feb 18 2018 with 75+5 80 points.

Which invite I will get first 189 or 190?

Regards,
bnetkunt



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Does pre invite of NSW 190 happens only on 15th of every month?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> When can i expect the invite with below points and DOE..
> 
> _________________
> ...


Hi Rupesh,

Did you receive invite for 190?

Regards,
Bharath

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi everyone. DOHA has updated the post related to offence so please becareful while using skillselect account. Misusing skillselect account is a serious offense and those who do this will be punished. Please spread this to everyone.

Please dont open unnecessary skillselect account. 


Thanks









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

bnetkunt said:


> Does pre invite of NSW 190 happens only on 15th of every month?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It happens on random dates. It may not happen every month.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Job code :261313
> 189 :Feb 13 2018 with 75 points
> ...




NSW had sent invites on 13 Feb for 80 pointers. Ususlly they send after 189 draw. So ur chances are good for March draw(189).
All the best!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Rupesh,
> 
> Did you receive invite for 190?
> 
> ...


Not yet!. EOI status is still submitted. what are the chances for 189?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

No idea bro. Only experts should answer these.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

*hendry*



bnetkunt said:


> No idea bro. Only experts should answer these.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Yes. I think you may get NSW 190 by Mid March - Mostly 14 March. Because 190 inviations usally happens just after 189 draws.
So probably 14th March for NSW 190 may be luck day for you


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi Freinds,

My Name is Karunakar. I launched my EOI yesterday with below score.Please let me know by when i can expect the invitation.

Age-25 Points
Experience-10 Points
English-20 Points
Education-15 Points

Total-70 Points for 189 and 70+5 Points for 190.

Are the chances more with 10 points in experience?

Thanks
karuankar


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi Freinds,
> 
> My Name is Karunakar. I launched my EOI yesterday with below score.Please let me know by when i can expect the invitation.
> 
> ...


70 will not secure an invite until next July. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

JG said:


> regattekreddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Freinds,
> ...


Hi,Thanks for the quick reply.

You mean July 2019 for 189 with 70 points?
I am looking for NSW 190 with 70+5 points ,any idea how many days it will take?I saw somewhere that someone with 10 points in exp got in 2 months.


----------



## stark112 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hope to get an invite next month with 75 points.





ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS Assessment Submitted: 04 Sep 2017
ACS Assessment Outcome : 25 Sep 2017

IELTS 1st attempt (4th May 2018): L 8.5 R 7 S 8 W 6.5
IELTS 2nd attempt (15th July 2018): L 9 R 9 S 7 W 7.5
IELTS 3rd attempt (21st Oct 2018): L 8 R 7 S 7 W 7
EOI Lodged: 27 Nov 2018: 65 Points
PTE 1st attempt (12 Feb 2019): L 71 R 90 S 88 W 83
PTE 2nd attempt (19 Feb 2019): L 81 R 90 S 90 W 79
EOI Updated: 20th Feb 2019: 75 points

Invited: Waiting


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi,Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> You mean July 2019 for 189 with 70 points?
> I am looking for NSW 190 with 70+5 points ,any idea how many days it will take?I saw somewhere that someone with 10 points in exp got in 2 months.


Are you sure mate, with 10 pts for exp and 75 pts total for 190, ppl got NSW invite in Jan and Feb19?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> Are you sure mate, with 10 pts for exp and 75 pts total for 190, ppl got NSW invite in Jan and Feb19?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I got the NSW invite in January with 70+5 and Experience 10 points and Language 20 points in 261312.
However I ignored it for 189. Now waiting for March round for my 75 pointer EOI



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> I got the NSW invite in January with 70+5 and Experience 10 points and Language 20 points in 261312.
> However I ignored it for 189. Now waiting for March round for my 75 pointer EOI
> 
> 
> ...




Hi ,

Now you got additional 5 points for experience?And when did you launch your EOI when u got NSW invitation?

I am curious as I applied on feb 23 and would like to know as how many days should I wait for NSW invitation with 70+5 points with exp 10 and English 20.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aksiiita06 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Experts, 
Just wanted to understand the difference between Date of Effect and Date of Submission of EoI. 
I submitted my EOI in 23/11/2017 with 65 (189) Points & 70 (190) points. Didn't get invite, gave PTE again and now date of effect says 11/02/2019 75 (189) points & 80 (190) points. Every time I am making changes, the date of effect is getting modified. Can someone advise what is my probability of getting invite in March '19? I am 2611 ICT BA.


----------



## sczachariah (Aug 22, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Just wanted to understand the difference between Date of Effect and Date of Submission of EoI.
> I submitted my EOI in 23/11/2017 with 65 (189) Points & 70 (190) points. Didn't get invite, gave PTE again and now date of effect says 11/02/2019 75 (189) points & 80 (190) points. Every time I am making changes, the date of effect is getting modified. Can someone advise what is my probability of getting invite in March '19? I am 2611 ICT BA.



Date of Submission is the date on which you submitted an EOI for the first time.
Date of Effect is the date from which your points are taken into effect and got into queue.
Every time you update EOI and if points change in your update, DOE will also change.

Think like you changing queues based on your points. Always you join at the end of the queue.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Now you got additional 5 points for experience?And when did you launch your EOI when u got NSW invitation?
> 
> ...




I got NSW invite in Jan round around 18th Jan. people have got in feb around 13th feb. Mostly 190 round is random, however going by the trend it seems to reoccur after 189 round of that month.
So wait till 189 round of March, after that you can receive it anytime if NSW send invite in March



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

aksiiita06 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Just wanted to understand the difference between Date of Effect and Date of Submission of EoI.
> I submitted my EOI in 23/11/2017 with 65 (189) Points & 70 (190) points. Didn't get invite, gave PTE again and now date of effect says 11/02/2019 75 (189) points & 80 (190) points. Every time I am making changes, the date of effect is getting modified. Can someone advise what is my probability of getting invite in March '19? I am 2611 ICT BA.


Almost no chance of you getting an invite in March'19, predictions are 75 points will not get invited next round, even if they did you will need to wait a few rounds. Backlog is estimated to be 3/10/2018 - still waiting for invite.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> I got NSW invite in Jan round around 18th Jan. people have got in feb around 13th feb. Mostly 190 round is random, however going by the trend it seems to reoccur after 189 round of that month.
> So wait till 189 round of March, after that you can receive it anytime if NSW send invite in March
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply.

What was eoi submitted date when you got NSW invite? I mean with 70+ 5 points, how many days it took for invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Who all have submitted all forms for 190 Visa application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> What was eoi submitted date when you got NSW invite? I mean with 70+ 5 points, how many days it took for invite?
> 
> ...




I got invite in 20 days I believe. I submitted in Dec end and got invite on 18th Jan



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> I got invite in 20 days I believe. I submitted in Dec end and got invite on 18th Jan
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s very good to know,so when u were invited u had 10 points for exp and 20 points for English right?Now u have 5 points for exp..All the best and hope u get 189 very soon.

Thanks
Karunakar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Department is going to porsecute those with false information. Spread this news !!
Thanks








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

James018 said:


> Department is going to porsecute those with false information. Spread this news !!
> Thanks
> View attachment 90000
> 
> ...


That message has been there for ages and I haven't heard of a single prosecution.

The issue is people submitting multiple EOI's with accurate information - thinking (incorrectly) that it will increase their chances of getting an invite. 

If you lodge a visa based on false information, you will give the department your application fees to refuse your visa - which is far more profitable and seamless than laying criminal charges I would imagine.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That message has been there for ages and I haven't heard of a single prosecution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know about the top one as it was there for years, but the "Porsecution Notice" is recently update by DOHA.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> I dont know about the top one as it was there for years, but the "Porsecution Notice" is recently update by DOHA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


But if you submit 10 EOI with same and correct info, DoHA will not prosecute you. So, this still doesn't resolve the issue of multiple EOI's and wasted invitations.

What I feel DoHA is saying is trying to get visa by submitting false documentation or info will get you prosecuted. They don't care about EOI.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> But if you submit 10 EOI with same and correct info, DoHA will not prosecute you. So, this still doesn't resolve the issue of multiple EOI's and wasted invitations.
> 
> What I feel DoHA is saying is trying to get visa by submitting false documentation or info will get you prosecuted. They don't care about EOI.


There is nowhere mention that you will be porsecuted after you lodge visa. Fake EOIS never go through visa process anyway. No one will deliberately lodge visa application with misleading information unless they have evidence to prove they are genuine.

Department is WARNING people for misusing or misleading EOI details. 


Department has always SURPRISE us and will, so use the government skillselect website appropriately. Dont take it as a joke or you will be porsecuted. Simple is that.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Having more than 2 EOIS wouldnt increase your possibility of getting invitation but increase possibility of taking invitation of other genuine applicants. 

You can have as many EOIS you can but at least SUSPEND those EOIS which you might need just incase. Suspending EOIS wont take away any possibility of getting your invite and taking others invites too.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

I hope the next round comes on 11th March. This wait is killing me. Need to get thing done asap.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

tharinduwije said:


> I hope the next round comes on 11th March. This wait is killing me. Need to get thing done asap.


In our case we are more than frustrated. Anxiety is killing us very very deeply. We are Accountants. Cant describe how much pain we are going through. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

I can imagine mate. Accountants has the highest scores for EOI. Getting 85 is nearly impossible.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

tharinduwije said:


> I can imagine mate. Accountants has the highest scores for EOI. Getting 85 is nearly impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Our suffering, pain, and anxiety might be different, but we all have to get united to at least learn to use the skillselect system appropriately so from our actions no one gets hurt or suffered. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> There is nowhere mention that you will be porsecuted after you lodge visa. Fake EOIS never go through visa process anyway. No one will deliberately lodge visa application with misleading information unless they have evidence to prove they are genuine.
> 
> Department is WARNING people for misusing or misleading EOI details.
> 
> ...


I think Aus government has lots to worry about than going after lets say Nigerian Prince who created 10 EOI's. How do you suppose Aus government to prosecute someone who is not in Australia? Even if you provide false info or create EOI as a joke, government can't prosecute you if you don't lodge visa.

It is almost impossible to prosecute real criminals who are out of jurisdictions of Australian government. EOI is definitely not a concern or have the resources to allocate to investigate why someone created fake EOI's.


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

James018 said:


> Our suffering, pain, and anxiety might be different, but we all have to get united to at least learn to use the skillselect system appropriately so from our actions no one gets hurt or suffered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hope you will be rewarded with an invite soon mate By reding your posts, I can relate to the feelings you mush have gone through- The upshot of all this is that we are superstrong mentally after having passed through this most arduous task.
If I had know what it would take to get PR 2 years before, I would never have committed myself blindly into this path. Coming here for education, then getting to know the hard truths of immigration- we are frustrated and tired really


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Good luck to all the fellow mates who are eagerly waiting for the Invite in March. I can imagine the anxiety and pressure that exists before the round, having felt mine during 11 December 2018, couldnt sleep throughout the night. But keep it together, you will get that E-mail notification soon. 11 days to go! All the best once again. I await for you in the Visa Lodging Queue.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

FAIS said:


> You will get a notification that your points have been decreased and you will get a new date of effect on your EOI..
> 
> Not a very encouraging news for you..


I think points for this guy wont reduce when you complete 32 years. As long as you have completed 33 years your age still remains 32 years .So technically it wont reduce.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Chris.praveen said:


> I think points for this guy wont reduce when you complete 32 years. As long as you have completed 33 years your age still remains 32 years .So technically it wont reduce.


I can confirm that - points dropping once you turn33. I have born in 1985 ;P


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Fake Eois

There were series of fake EOIS lodged to rapidly slow down the cutoff movement in all occupations. 

You will be shocked to see the movements of all the occupations.

Thats why I am tell you all to please SUSPEND unused EOIS. Dont wait till your EOIS (unused) get invited.

I will share you with link


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> Fake Eois
> 
> There were series of fake EOIS lodged to rapidly slow down the cutoff movement in all occupations.
> 
> ...


This is the reason why DOHA is putting additional notice on the skillselect loging portal to warn CULPRITS from misusing the system..








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Yesterday around 5 pm Australia time, 190 pre-invites were sent out for IT. 

I got pre-invite for VIC 190 for 261311. 

Relieved now as I would lose 10 points due to age after 19-Mar. Hoping that I get 189 invite in March round.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

waiting for invite 2613 , 70 points 04/05/2018


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> This is the reason why DOHA is putting additional notice on the skillselect loging portal to warn CULPRITS from misusing the system..
> View attachment 90044
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Again if one doesn't apply and go through visa application, there is nothing for DOHA to prosecute. It is only warning people who provide false information to get visa with usual cases of 1 year ban and some higher.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> Again if one doesn't apply and go through visa application, there is nothing for DOHA to prosecute. It is only warning people who provide false information to get visa with usual cases of 1-year ban and some higher.


Yeah... and what consequences they will put against them (people who do not withdraw an old application that they d not want to proceed). They are not even focused to prevent this procedure. The solution is so easy that it is embarrassing it was not implemented - one Immi account for one passport number with passport number and scan verification.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

badger-man said:


> Yeah... and what consequences they will put against them (people who do not withdraw an old application that they d not want to proceed). They are not even focused to prevent this procedure. The solution is so easy that it is embarrassing it was not implemented - one Immi account for one passport number with passport number and scan verification.


No concequences. As much as we all hate it, some D-Bags exist and keep Submitting EOIs. I believe that these EOIs will be dropped as time goes on. It creates a delay in people getting their invite. But eventually it will come. 



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> No concequences. As much as we all hate it, some D-Bags exist and keep Submitting EOIs. I believe that these EOIs will be dropped as time goes on. It creates a delay in people getting their invite. But eventually it will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The department wants to encourage the invites to be wasted
Some one must be getting a kick out of seeing 50,000 applicants waiting for an invite although knowing fully well that a big portion of them are just duplicate EOIs or blatantly false

If they actually want to stop this game, they can just put a nominal 100$ fee for filing an EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees but confiscated if the applicant doesn’t accept the invite and pays the visa fees

You will not find a single false or duplicate EOI in the system from tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

NB said:


> The department wants to encourage the invites to be wasted
> Some one must be getting a kick out of seeing 50,000 applicants waiting for an invite although knowing fully well that a big portion of them are just duplicate EOIs or blatantly false
> 
> If they actually want to stop this game, they can just put a nominal 100$ fee for filing an EOI which is adjusted against the visa fees but confiscated if the applicant doesn’t accept the invite and pays the visa fees
> ...


True. But Its partially the fault of agents and people who write up guides. I remember when I started on this PR journey many guides said it is worth submitting multiple EOIs but not a single one said kill the extra EOIs if you get one. Greed and ignorance. As for the system, they obviously want to delay a hoard of people coming through so it kinda works out for them unless you have really high points. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Total_Domination said:


> True. But Its partially the fault of agents and people who write up guides. I remember when I started on this PR journey many guides said it is worth submitting multiple EOIs but not a single one said kill the extra EOIs if you get one. Greed and ignorance. As for the system, they obviously want to delay a hoard of people coming through so it kinda works out for them unless you have really high points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I'm not taking anything away from people who write up guides. Dont want people getting the wrong idea. God bless them but in hindsight updating them after seeing this whole "wasted EOI" situation would be nice. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> True. But Its partially the fault of agents and people who write up guides. I remember when I started on this PR journey many guides said it is worth submitting multiple EOIs but not a single one said kill the extra EOIs if you get one. Greed and ignorance. As for the system, they obviously want to delay a hoard of people coming through so it kinda works out for them unless you have really high points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


There is no question of delaying or stopping a horde

They can actually invite the number of people they want to invite and be sure that all of them will apply
Right now they invite 3,000 knowing fully well that only a 1,000 or so will actually Apply 

If all the false and duplicate EOIs are weeded out they can safely invite just a 1,000 and complete their quota and I think most applicants will be happy with this transparency 

So as I said someone’s getting kicks out of a high waiting list and consequently a high number of false invites, and there is nothing we can do about it except to suck it up

Cheers


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

NB said:


> There is no question of delaying or stopping a horde
> 
> They can actually invite the number of people they want to invite and be sure that all of them will apply
> Right now they invite 3,000 knowing fully well that only a 1,000 or so will actually Apply
> ...


Can't agree more. DOHA knows very well about the fake and wasted EOIs. But at the end of the day, pro rata occupations are suffering as non pro-rata wasted invites are least. 

So, DOHA knows how much they will invite and how much not adjusting for fake EOIs. Ultimately they care about total number of visa issued for 189, not if pro-ratas are actually getting 60% as they claimed. 

So, unless the percetage/number of fake/wasted invite in non-pro ratas increase(I am not advising or any just giving an hypothesis) to pro-rata level, pro-ratas will keep on suffering as non pro-ratas will fill up the visa numbers and DOHA will be happy to fill its visa number for the year. 

At the end of the year, most invites will go to non pro-ratas. Not 60:40 as DOHA says. 

In ideal world, if the number of fake/wasted EOIs in non pro-ratas and pro-ratas are same, ultimately the system will fix itself and no one will be suffering.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Can't agree more. DOHA knows very well about the fake and wasted EOIs. But at the end of the day, pro rata occupations are suffering as non pro-rata wasted invites are least.
> 
> So, DOHA knows how much they will invite and how much not adjusting for fake EOIs. Ultimately they care about total number of visa issued for 189, not if pro-ratas are actually getting 60% as they claimed.
> 
> ...


Anyways if the coalition comes back to power after the elections, then the entire process will be outsourced 
I am sure that they will radically overhaul the entire process to prevent false and duplicate EOIs to minimise their vetting and workload 

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

NB said:


> Anyways if the coalition comes back to power after the elections, then the entire process will be outsourced
> I am sure that they will radically overhaul the entire process to prevent false and duplicate EOIs to minimise their vetting and workload
> 
> Cheers


IMO - I hope that outsourcing will not gonna happen and that DoHA will fix the system itself.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> Can't agree more. DOHA knows very well about the fake and wasted EOIs. But at the end of the day, pro rata occupations are suffering as non pro-rata wasted invites are least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I believe. What these bogus are doing in home affairs? They are the very passive human beings in Australia. They lack analytical skills to make right decisions. 

Why cant they send out bulk invitations to those occupations that deparately needed? Accountants, ICT BA, Other engineering professionals etc. 60-40 split doesnt favor these occupations at all including rest of pro ratas. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

James018 said:


> Thats what I believe. What these bogus are doing in home affairs? They are the very passive human beings in Australia. They lack analytical skills to make right decisions.
> 
> Why cant they send bulk invitations to those occupations that deparately needed? Accountants, ICT BA, Other engineering professionals etc. 60-40 split doesnt favor these occupations at all including rest of pro ratas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




This is useless discussion..are we saying that we know more than department as how to do their work..more over ..u have time limit to apply for visa after invitation,else ur invitation expires.It means that non applicants assigned ITA will be back to pool after time limit.Lets not abuse and demean the administration and government where we want to settle and prosper and moreover don’t make them countries like us where we don’t have respect for process or institution and always desperate for favours and recommend in the disguise of democracy.Western democracies are strong and they became so by listening to people who adhere and respect their government and whatever policies they make are after proper consultation and feedback.Lets only focus on how we can help each other discuss about immigration process and not waste energies on things which we don’t have any influence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> This is useless discussion..are we saying that we know more than department as how to do their work..more over ..u have time limit to apply for visa after invitation,else ur invitation expires.It means that non applicants assigned ITA will be back to pool after time limit.Lets not abuse and demean the administration and government where we want to settle and prosper and moreover don’t make them countries like us where we don’t have respect for process or institution and always desperate for favours and recommend in the disguise of democracy.Western democracies are strong and they became so by listening to people who adhere and respect their government and whatever policies they make are after proper consultation and feedback.Lets only focus on how we can help each other discuss about immigration process and not waste energies on things which we don’t have any influence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offence but this is the most useless comment I have seen so far. You saying as if DOHA system is perfect and we should just respect very well knowing the system has been consistently spoiled/gamed by fake EOIs and DOHA has done nothing regarding all the feedback given. 

And your thought that western countries can do no wrong and we should respect all their policy and won't even criticise if it is wrong is nothing but white worshipping. If that was the case, there would be no immigration today from non European countries and White Australia policy would still exist. 

Perhaps a little research on Australian immigration and history might help.

Every country and system has issues. We as a humanity are all trying to improve. Let's not blatantly worship or accept anything. Let's all improve.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> No offence but this is the most useless comment I have seen so far. You saying as if DOHA system is perfect and we should just respect very well knowing the system has been consistently spoiled/gamed by fake EOIs and DOHA has done nothing regarding all the feedback given.
> 
> And your thought that western countries can do no wrong and we should respect all their policy and won't even criticise if it is wrong is nothing but white worshipping. If that was the case, there would be no immigration today from non European countries and White Australia policy would still exist.
> 
> ...




If you don’t believe that system is perfect ,So why are you going there? And you are doing no good by putting allegations on DOHA without any proof? If you have proof, go fight in right place to get justice, ur arm chair activism on forum will be not be of any use.You May vent your frustration ,but circulating negative messages about DOHA on forum is not doing good for anybody.

You are wrong that they have opened immigration for people to come and criticise their policies and governance,that’s not correct.They want workforce and they will invite whom they want and when they want,not because some activist is jumping on the forums by threatening to change DOHA policies.You are nothing but an immigrant look for better opportunity,so don’t over react and have respect for the government and its policies.

Again I repeat,discuss only about immigration process and how we can help each other and not negative things about DOHA or its immigration policy.What if somebody shares your opinion to DOHA? What can you do if you loose opportunity forever,so shut up and focus on what can be achieved.Do not create nuisance on forum talking about useless things.

Your views are damaging to you and others as well.

I have nothing against you,but your views are dumb and immature,so take it in good sense and stop commenting on DOHA.


Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> No offence but this is the most useless comment I have seen so far. You saying as if DOHA system is perfect and we should just respect very well knowing the system has been consistently spoiled/gamed by fake EOIs and DOHA has done nothing regarding all the feedback given.
> 
> And your thought that western countries can do no wrong and we should respect all their policy and won't even criticise if it is wrong is nothing but white worshipping. If that was the case, there would be no immigration today from non European countries and White Australia policy would still exist.
> 
> ...




Moreover if you want to improve,stay where you are and improve that place first.My personal suggestion , improve yourselves first before spreading gyaan on DOHA and immigration to others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> This is useless discussion..are we saying that we know more than department as how to do their work..more over ..u have time limit to apply for visa after invitation,else ur invitation expires.It means that non applicants assigned ITA will be back to pool after time limit.Lets not abuse and demean the administration and government where we want to settle and prosper and moreover don’t make them countries like us where we don’t have respect for process or institution and always desperate for favours and recommend in the disguise of democracy.Western democracies are strong and they became so by listening to people who adhere and respect their government and whatever policies they make are after proper consultation and feedback.Lets only focus on how we can help each other discuss about immigration process and not waste energies on things which we don’t have any influence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although all are entitled to express their opinion but your comments are plain absurd!! No offence!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> Moreover if you want to improve,stay where you are and improve that place first.My personal suggestion , improve yourselves first before spreading gyaan on DOHA and immigration to others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every immigrants wants a better life for themselves and their family and in search of that they seek to settle someplace better!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> If you don’t believe that system is perfect ,So why are you going there? And you are doing no good by putting allegations on DOHA without any proof? If you have proof, go fight in right place to get justice, ur arm chair activism on forum will be not be of any use.You May vent your frustration ,but circulating negative messages about DOHA on forum is not doing good for anybody.
> 
> You are wrong that they have opened immigration for people to come and criticise their policies and governance,that’s not correct.They want workforce and they will invite whom they want and when they want,not because some activist is jumping on the forums by threatening to change DOHA policies.You are nothing but an immigrant look for better opportunity,so don’t over react and have respect for the government and its policies.
> 
> ...


His views are what reality is! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Every immigrants wants a better life for themselves and their family and in search of that they seek to settle someplace better!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Yes , we can and we have to respect Australia and its policies as they are welcoming us to stay there and enjoy their economy and its benefits.It will be hypocrisy if we criticise them and their policies and still want to Go and live there, isn’t it.

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> Yes , we can and we have to respect Australia and its policies as they are welcoming us to stay there and enjoy their economy and its benefits.It will be hypocrisy if we criticise them and their policies and still want to Go and live there, isn’t it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


They know that around one third of invites are getting wasted and if that is not worth criticising then i don't know what is.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

And it's not being hypocrite!! It's a fact.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> They know that around one third of invites are getting wasted and if that is not worth criticising then i don't know what is.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Mate,nothing goes waste.If any invited candidate doesn’t apply for Visa within stipulated time,the invite is cancelled and the invite quota is adjusted accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> Mate,nothing goes waste.If any invited candidate doesn’t apply for Visa within stipulated time,the invite is cancelled and the invite quota is adjusted accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the thing mate, at the end of the year they show how much invites they sent. Nowhere it is mentioned out of those how much actually lodged visa. So they represent only the EOI invited!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> That's the thing mate, at the end of the year they show how much invites they sent. Nowhere it is mentioned out of those how much actually lodged visa. So they represent only the EOI invited!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




No,that’s your assumption.

If invite gets cancelled ,that goes back and gets added to the quota.Tats the reason they have validity for Invitation.Else,why there should be end date for invitation to apply for VISA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> That's the thing mate, at the end of the year they show how much invites they sent. Nowhere it is mentioned out of those how much actually lodged visa. So they represent only the EOI invited!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I think you are wrong

The Skillselect shows the numbers of invites sent, but the DHA figures at the end of the year will show the actual number of applicants who have paid the fees

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> No,that’s your assumption.
> 
> If invite gets cancelled ,that goes back and gets added to the quota.Tats the reason they have validity for Invitation.Else,why there should be end date for invitation to apply for VISA?
> 
> ...


See, at the start of the fy, they mention quota/ceilings for each occupation means if that much people apply for visa they are welcome but that ceilings is not fulfilled coz many of those invites goes to waste.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

NB said:


> I think you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct ,they send invites as they have vacancies and they need candidates.If any person who gets invite and doesn’t apply , then the vacancy remain and they still invite required candidates.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NB said:


> I think you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe i am wrong, but fact still remains same that a crazy number of invites gets wasted.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> Correct ,they send invites as they have vacancies and they need candidates.If any person who gets invite and doesn’t apply , then the vacancy remain and they still invite required candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they should minus the wasted invites from the actual number and only present the number that actually opt for applying to visa.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Maybe i am wrong, but fact still remains same that a crazy number of invites gets wasted.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


No one is disputing that

There are multiple applications in the system by those who apply giving geniuine documents , as the system allows it

There is also a large number of applicants who just file EOIs just for the heck of it giving false documents 

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Then they should minus the wasted invites from the actual number and only present the number that actually opt for applying to visa.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




If anybody is not applying, they will be back to pool.So why should they consider it as waste.They will issue to new candidate.

Do you have list where there is restriction on quota for state invite? It’s case basis and requirements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NB said:


> I think you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone have that link where it is explicitly written that this much people out of total invites sent, lodged the visa then please share the link mate! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> If someone have that link where it is explicitly written that this much people out of total invites sent, lodged the visa then please share the link mate!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


That’s not in the public domain

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> See, at the start of the fy, they mention quota/ceilings for each occupation means if that much people apply for visa they are welcome but that ceilings is not fulfilled coz many of those invites goes to waste.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




Mate,do you see quota for state?

For 189, please see every year ,quota increase wherever there is demand and it means that they need people and didn’t get enough candidates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Correct ,they send invites as they have vacancies and they need candidates.If any person who gets invite and doesn’t apply , then the vacancy remain and they still invite required candidates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am really not interested in replying to your above unnecessary comments but the whole discussion is regarding fake/wasted EOIs which you extrapolated to criticising Australia when it is not. 

The DOHA calculates number of 189 grants in a year not visa lodged or else. 

So, as per my original comment, pro-ratas are capped and they are suffering more as percentage of wasted invites in pro-rata occupations are more than non pro-rata occupations and at the end of the year, non pro-ratas will account for more than 40% as DOHA, and pro-ratas won't even get 60% as DOHA intended. 

Only in ideal world, if wasted invite percentage of pro-ratas and non pro-ratas are same, the system will fix itself. Else pro-ratas will keep on suffering.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> I am really not interested in replying to your above unnecessary comments but the whole discussion is regarding fake/wasted EOIs which you extrapolated to criticising Australia when it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Extrapolated? Check who commented on white Australia? Now don’t try to act smart, understand it as it is simple.If they have requirement ,they will invite and if they don’t want they will not.Keep it simple and straight.There is nothing called waste as they don’t just invite for the sake of it, they need skilled labor and they will keep inviting until they have requirement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> If anybody is not applying, they will be back to pool.So why should they consider it as waste.They will issue to new candidate.
> 
> Do you have list where there is restriction on quota for state invite? It’s case basis and requirements.
> 
> ...


And it doesn't necessarily goes back to the same pool which is the issue. Pro-rata occupation invite gets wasted and non pro-ratas fill it up as DOHA doesn't adjust visa invites to reflect that. That is the whole issue.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

:faint:


regattekreddy said:


> Extrapolated? Check who commented on white Australia? Now don’t try to act smart, understand it as it is simple.If they have requirement ,they will invite and if they don’t want they will not.Keep it simple and straight.There is nothing called waste as they don’t just invite for the sake of it, they need skilled labor and they will keep inviting until they have requirement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will rest my case, no point arguing with you.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

regattekreddy said:


> Mate,do you see quota for state?
> 
> For 189, please see every year ,quota increase wherever there is demand and it means that they need people and didn’t get enough candidates.
> 
> ...


First point is, discussion is about wasted invites in 189 visa subclass category. Secondly there are much more deserving candidates who wants to go there but due to the wasted invites they are left behind. If Australian government really wants to fulfill the skill shortage they will sort out this mess! But they don't seems to care!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> First point is, discussion is about wasted invites in 189 visa subclass category. Secondly there are much more deserving candidates who wants to go there but due to the wasted invites they are left behind. If Australian government really wants to fulfill the skill shortage they will sort out this mess! But they don't seems to care!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the issue is DoHA doesn't have the resources and/or manpower to allocate any to sort out as Peter Duttton reduced budget for immigration department and now the grant time has ballooned to 9-12 months from 3 months on average which was 1.5 years ago. 

But what DoHA could do and doesn't do is change the invite percentage to reflect for wasted invites. Which is such a shame.


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> NSW had sent invites on 13 Feb for 80 pointers. Ususlly they send after 189 draw. So ur chances are good for March draw(189).
> All the best!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much time does one get to decide whether to go ahead with the process in case of 190 visa invite? 

------------------------------------------------
Job code - 261313
189 EOI Date: 19-Feb-2019 with 75 points
190 EOI Date: 19-Feb-2019 with 80 points


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

aps26 said:


> How much time does one get to decide whether to go ahead with the process in case of 190 visa invite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




14 days, you can accept the pre invite via link addressed in the mail. It will route you to a online form which u need to fill n upload docs with 300 AUD(15k aprx INR).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am going to POST the number of invitations and the number of visas lodged between PRO RATAS & NON PRO RATAS. All figures are based on FOI DOHA.

Yes, it is true. Due to thousands of wasted PRO RATAS invites, only over 30% invitations were actually lodged for visas and remaining 70% went to NON PRO RATA. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Here are the possible number of 189 visa applications lodged to date. 

You can clearly see almost 5000 PRORATA invitations were wasted Vs Just over 1000 NON PRORATAS. 

Disclaimer: All this figures are calculated based on wastes invites & FOI released figures.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Best wishes for all friends who expect invitations in 11th March


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

ictssseeker said:


> Best wishes for all friends who expect invitations in 11th March


Do we get kind of a pre invite for 189 visa as well thats hopefully gonna be on 11tg March?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't think There is preinvite for 189. Your status should directly turn to apply for visa by 00:30 march 11.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tharinduwije said:


> Do we get kind of a pre invite for 189 visa as well thats hopefully gonna be on 11tg March?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


There is no preinvite in 189
You either get an invite or you don’t depending on the Anzsco code, your points and seniority 

Cheers


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

Engineering Technologist 233914 with 75 points, date of effect today. What are the chances of invite?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BuggyLife said:


> Engineering Technologist 233914 with 75 points, date of effect today. What are the chances of invite?


Not before july'19 as for ET backlogs are only clearing 10 days in a round! Have to wait mate!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

What does that mean? I am sorry if that sounds stupid


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BuggyLife said:


> What does that mean? I am sorry if that sounds stupid


That means that you will have to wait for another 4 months for the invite based on current invite pattern

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

In last round they have invited 75 pointers in 2339 code till 1/11/18. So there will be more than 4 months of backlogs. And in each round they are only clearing backlogs by 10-11 at max as per recent rounds. 
See the attached screenshot.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BuggyLife said:


> What does that mean? I am sorry if that sounds stupid


Apply for ACT Canberra matrix 190 state nomination as 233914 is open for them. Currently they are also inviting guys with 60 points AS PER Matrix! 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visa-act-190-nomination/

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

@kodaan can you share link to this google docs file. Who manages it


----------



## BuggyLife (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks, now I understood.

How different is it going to be in next FY? Do you think the it will rise up to 80 or is it going to be 75?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

awara said:


> @kodaan can you share link to this google docs file. Who manages it


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

It's managed by one of the ef user bulletAK. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

BuggyLife said:


> Thanks, now I understood.
> 
> 
> 
> How different is it going to be in next FY? Do you think the it will rise up to 80 or is it going to be 75?


All depends on next fy ceilings. But it wouldn't be coming below 75 anytime soon. May go upto 80 for 1-2 round like july'18 but will come down eventually. You will get an invite before year end if ceilings remains same!!
Cheers

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.sreedhara (Mar 4, 2019)

Developer programmer: 261312
70 points
EOI applied on: 24-07-2018 
What are the chances of invite?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

James018 said:


> Here are the possible number of 189 visa applications lodged to date.
> 
> You can clearly see almost 5000 PRORATA invitations were wasted Vs Just over 1000 NON PRORATAS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Do these wasted invites go back into the pool? Or are they lost? 

Sent from my vivo 1610 using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

vinay.sreedhara said:


> Developer programmer: 261312
> 70 points
> EOI applied on: 24-07-2018
> What are the chances of invite?


Very hard to predict nowadays due to surge of wasted EOIs and the round size becoming smaller.
Last round not even the entire 75 was cleared and if the round remain s the same,than 70 can expect only after July 2019.
Once that opens and all pending 75 clears, you should get the invite in 2-3 months.
Tentative should be august if following current trends.
Though It would be such a pleasant, if DOHA could surprise us with bigger round ( not that's I am hopeful about it )


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

*189 invite for 75 pts*

Analyst Programmer : 261311
75 points
EOI applied on: 27-02-2019 
Any idea when I will be getting my invite. ISCAH prediction says May month. Is that correct?


----------



## Nawinprabhu (Jan 13, 2019)

prabhurang said:


> Analyst Programmer : 261311
> 
> 75 points
> 
> ...




Can you please share the ISACH Link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.sreedhara (Mar 4, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Very hard to predict nowadays due to surge of wasted EOIs and the round size becoming smaller.
> Last round not even the entire 75 was cleared and if the round remain s the same,than 70 can expect only after July 2019.
> Once that opens and all pending 75 clears, you should get the invite in 2-3 months.
> Tentative should be august if following current trends.
> Though It would be such a pleasant, if DOHA could surprise us with bigger round ( not that's I am hopeful about it )


Thanks for the information, should wait and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear Expats,

If the partner is claiming the points, is it required to be a Proficient English in PTE(65+)/IELTS(7+)?

asking on behalf of my friend


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
What are my chances of getting an invitation in this upcoming round of March 2019 on 70 points under ICT Security Specialist? My date of effect is 8/1/2019.

Thanks!


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> If the partner is claiming the points, is it required to be a Proficient English in PTE(65+)/IELTS(7+)?
> 
> asking on behalf of my friend


For claiming spouse's skill points for 189 subclass Visa, need only PTE 50/IELTS 6 & a positive skill assessment in an anzsco which is in MLTSSL list. But some assessment authority have PTE 65/ IELTS 7 each requirement before we can apply for skill assessment, e.g. accountant. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> If the partner is claiming the points, is it required to be a Proficient English in PTE(65+)/IELTS(7+)?
> 
> asking on behalf of my friend


Nope 

Only competent is sufficient 

PTEA 50+
IELTS 6+

Cheers


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> For claiming spouse's skill points for 189 subclass Visa, need only PTE 50/IELTS 6 & a positive skill assessment in an anzsco which is in MLTSSL list. But some assessment authority have PTE 65/ IELTS 7 each requirement before we can apply for skill assessment, e.g. accountant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply, This is for accountant, Can the applicant go for assessment without the English test?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> If the partner is claiming the points, is it required to be a Proficient English in PTE(65+)/IELTS(7+)?
> 
> asking on behalf of my friend


Partner need IELTS Band 6 each


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kkvijay said:


> Thank you for your reply, This is for accountant, Can the applicant go for assessment without the English test?


For accountants, you need to score PTE 65+ each before you can even apply for assessment! That is for CPAA. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> For accountants, you need to score PTE 65+ each before you can even apply for assessment! That is for CPAA.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Even though if its Partner ? and not primary?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thank you, You are very helpful


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

5 days to go . Hope this time the movement is larger and can clear atleast one month of backlog of 75 pointers for 2613. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello all,
261313, EOI Lodged : 20 Feb 2019 for 75 Points
question to all experts on this forum is; what are my chances of getting an invite in March round?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

IMO for everyone except accountants and your ANZCO the chance for next round with 75 is very high. Unfortunately, 26313 waits a lot even with 75 points. Accordingto ISCAH, you schould count on May/June round.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

prashantcd said:


> Hello all,
> 261313, EOI Lodged : 20 Feb 2019 for 75 Points
> question to all experts on this forum is; what are my chances of getting an invite in March round?


If the Official Invitations results remain the similar to the last round as show on DoHA site, you should get the Invite on March 11th. Good luck!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

badger-man said:


> IMO for everyone except accountants and your ANZCO the chance for next round with 75 is very high. Unfortunately, 26313 waits a lot even with 75 points. Accordingto ISCAH, you schould count on May/June round.


I wouldn't say so... for BAs there were no 75 pointers invited next round, if we predict similar trends next round...


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Any chance of getting an invite for Non pro rata with 70 points ?
EOI date of effect 12th December


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Amy95 said:


> Any chance of getting an invite for Non pro rata with 70 points ?
> 
> EOI date of effect 12th December


Looks like invites will go to 75 pointers as per previous founds. If you are lucky then you may get invite by July.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Anybody else having trouble accessing SkillSelect today?

It looks like their certificate expired 7 hours ago. I would recommend NOT logging in if this affects you too.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes I too had the same problem. I tried accessing now after 12 pm Australian time and it is back up


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

st080805 said:


> Yes I too had the same problem. I tried accessing now after 12 pm Australian time and it is back up



Probably related to this one: 

Posted on: 6/03/2019 at 11:06

Maintenance work is scheduled for 12:01am AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019 to 12:00pm AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019. SkillSelect may experience outages during this period. Apologies for any inconvenience caused – please try again later.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Probably related to this one:
> 
> Posted on: 6/03/2019 at 11:06
> 
> Maintenance work is scheduled for 12:01am AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019 to 12:00pm AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019. SkillSelect may experience outages during this period. Apologies for any inconvenience caused – please try again later.


Maintenance on invite day? on that exact hour?? really???


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

11-March is public holiday in Australia. If they have planned maintenance, will they issue invite a day before??


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

nikhileshp said:


> 11-March is public holiday in Australia. If they have planned maintenance, will they issue invite a day before??




Hi Nikhil
U r from India 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes. I am from India and working in Melbourne for past 3 months.



Dxb21 said:


> Hi Nikhil
> U r from India
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

nikhileshp said:


> 11-March is public holiday in Australia. If they have planned maintenance, will they issue invite a day before??


not in the whole Australia. Only there:
11 Mar	Mon	Canberra Day ACT
11 Mar	Mon	March Public Holiday SA
11 Mar	Mon	Eight Hours Day TAS
11 Mar	Mon	Labour Day VIC


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes may be issued on 10th March or my be 11th after the Maintenence or 12th March at mid night . A day earlier or later shouldn't be a big problems .. let's hope by Tuesday , there is some good news for all


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

st080805 said:


> Yes may be issued on 10th March or my be 11th after the Maintenence or 12th March at mid night . A day earlier or later shouldn't be a big problems .. let's hope by Tuesday , there is some good news for all


Nothing like that. They did not say that the system will go down. They said that it might go down for moments only.

So it will be done normally. Just more stress for waiting mates due to possible additional system problems.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

nikhileshp said:


> 11-March is public holiday in Australia. If they have planned maintenance, will they issue invite a day before??


Invites are automated... so public holiday/weekend doesn't effect it.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Any idea till when the DOE for electronic engineers 70 pointers moved?

According to iscah, 70 pointers with DOE 11/2/2018 have been invited. Is that right info?


----------



## arch101 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey guys.. any idea if all 75 pointers are getting invited for non-pro rata occupations? do we know if some 70 are getting invited too?


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any idea till when the DOE for electronic engineers 70 pointers moved?
> 
> According to iscah, 70 pointers with DOE 11/2/2018 have been invited. Is that right info?


Unfortunately electronics engineers with 70 points for 189 invite doesn’t stand a chance according to the current trend. 75 points have been invited upto Nov 29, 2018 and 70 points until December 2017**

And NO invites were given in the February round.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

DOE = 19th Feb 2019
Points = 70
Code = 263111


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

DOE - 04 May 2018
points 70
code - 2613
invite --waiting...


----------



## swami_biochem (Mar 9, 2019)

You did two Assessments with EA? One is CDR and other one is a separate Work Experience Assessment?


----------



## rammstein13 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi guys,
I have 70 point for School Teacher
Can i claim extra 5 points from professional year as i have done it for my accounting before


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

rammstein13 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have 70 point for School Teacher
> Can i claim extra 5 points from professional year as i have done it for my accounting before


No. to claim any points for experience it needs to be related to the job code you are applying for.


----------



## rammstein13 (Mar 9, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> No. to claim any points for experience it needs to be related to the job code you are applying for.


my friend did apply for 189 visa already like that himself. while i told him not to do that. what is possible outcome?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

rammstein13 said:


> my friend did apply for 189 visa already like that himself. while i told him not to do that. what is possible outcome?


CO will pick up on it. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rammstein13 (Mar 9, 2019)

Total_Domination said:


> CO will pick up on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


what he will ask?


----------



## kiratsid (Feb 9, 2019)

hi everyone 
i just received an invitation for 189 visa seems like the invitation round is day earlier 
😀😀


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Hi,
I received the invite mail few minutes back. 
Hassh. What a long wait it has been! Submitted my EOI on June 26th 2018 with 70 points as 261311 analyst programmer. 5 points increased due to work ex on Jan 31, which is my DOE.
Finally an invite after a long wait of 258 days!
Meanwhile, if there are any applicants residing in the U.S, feel free to DM me. We might face similar issues whilst obtaining documents for submission.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Round is happening guys?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant 85 points march 5 2019 received invitation


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Round is happening guys?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I believe the round might be 1 day early due to the scheduled system maintenance tomorrow


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

ANZSCO 261312
DOE 29-01-2019
189 75 points

Invited



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ict ba 80 points feb 25 received invitation


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> ict ba 80 points feb 25 received invitation


Congratulations!


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

One of my other friend with DOE 10-02-2019 with 75 points received 189 invite for 261312



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Any 263111's?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

261313
Eoi Submitted :Feb13
Points:75

Not invited

I just missed by 3 days

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

secondary teacher 75 points feb 15 invited


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Developer Programmer 261312, 80 points, DOE 21/02/2019 invited


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

looks like 2613 moved from 28 to Feb 10 . At this rate 1-2 months more for me


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy to share folks. Got invited for 189 VISA code 261313.
I wish all of you too will get invite and enjoy the moment.


----------



## roaid (Jul 24, 2018)

A bolt from the blue.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Happy to share folks. Got invited for 189 VISA code 261313.
> I wish all of you too will get invite and enjoy the moment.


In Feb, for 2613, 75 pointers moved 15 days. In March round, another 14 days movement confirmed so far. So, I assume same number of invite like Feb round.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

another very disappointing round～


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Guys, Any invites for Systems Analyst and Business Analyst?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Any 263111 invited?

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess there is no more hope for 70 points.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi all - so does that mean March round is complete if we have not received the invitation?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

0007 said:


> I guess there is no more hope for 70 points.


Never say never, even 65 pointers are aeaiting 189 invite with a hope of geeting it someday 

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Hi all - so does that mean March round is complete if we have not received the invitation?


I believe yes but still cant say as Australia is unpredictable

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you. But have it ever been more than once in a month? 




MdAamerHasan said:


> I believe yes but still cant say as Australia is unpredictable
> 
> Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Thank you. But have it ever been more than once in a month?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prior to July 2018, it use to be bi-monthly. However since July 2018, it was confirmed that it would be held every 11th of the month. So, highly unlikely that it would be held again in March.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> ANZSCO 261312
> DOE 29-01-2019
> 189 75 points
> 
> ...


Congrats. FInally the wait was worth it and letting go of NSW Pre-invite.
Congrats once again 

I too have let go of NSW preinvite and my doe is feb 19 75 points 261313. Hope I could get it in April round


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about Mechanical Engineer with 70 points ? 189 DOE 4th September 2018.


----------



## spyke (Nov 8, 2018)

ANZSCO- 233914
EOI - 75 
DOE - 02-11-2018 
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

ANZSCO 261313
EOI - 70
DOE - 03 Nov 2018
EOI updated - 80
DOE - 05 Mar 2019
Status - Invited - 10 Mar 2019


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Guys, I have also applied for NSW 190 and VIC 190, however, have not received invitations for them. Since my applications are at 85 points, I am expecting to get invites in the next round itself.
Since I have received the invitation for 189, should I withdraw the 190 applications or I can wait till I get the pre-invite from them so that the invites do not get wasted?


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

Received 189 invite. 

ANZSCO: 261311
Points: 75
Date of Invite: 10/03/2019


----------



## usmanamin (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
Has anyone got invided under ICT Security Specialist in March 2019 round ?

Thanks.


----------



## Saleha farhan (Feb 11, 2019)

Any one invited for electronics engineer


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Saleha farhan said:


> Any one invited for electronics engineer


I don’t think so. 

No invites during 2 rounds. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds like a really small round again


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Congrats. FInally the wait was worth it and letting go of NSW Pre-invite.
> Congrats once again
> 
> I too have let go of NSW preinvite and my doe is feb 19 75 points 261313. Hope I could get it in April round




Thanks bro. Yeah letting go NSW was a tough call though. You should get the invite in April round.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Guys, I have also applied for NSW 190 and VIC 190, however, have not received invitations for them. Since my applications are at 85 points, I am expecting to get invites in the next round itself.
> Since I have received the invitation for 189, should I withdraw the 190 applications or I can wait till I get the pre-invite from them so that the invites do not get wasted?


You should ALWAYS withdraw not used applications.


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello expats,

I have applied 189 subclass on Feb 26th, 2019
WELDER (FIRSTCLASS)
What are my chances. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

70 points on WRLDER subclass


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> 70 points on WRLDER subclass


It will be hard with 70 points. As no one got invited with 70 on Feb and I presume the same on March. But definitely from July.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Guys, I have also applied for NSW 190 and VIC 190, however, have not received invitations for them. Since my applications are at 85 points, I am expecting to get invites in the next round itself.
> Since I have received the invitation for 189, should I withdraw the 190 applications or I can wait till I get the pre-invite from them so that the invites do not get wasted?




U already have 189 , why do you need pre-invite for 190? Please withdraw from. NSW ans VIC , so that others who are in queue with less points and only waiting for state sponsorship will get it.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Guys, I have also applied for NSW 190 and VIC 190, however, have not received invitations for them. Since my applications are at 85 points, I am expecting to get invites in the next round itself.
> Since I have received the invitation for 189, should I withdraw the 190 applications or I can wait till I get the pre-invite from them so that the invites do not get wasted?


withdraw the 190 application asap

No doubts about it

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> withdraw the 190 application asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Withdrawn my applications!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkthegreat (Feb 13, 2019)

Guys,
Has anyone got an invitation for Civil Engineer (233211)? What was the last score for 233211 (Civil Engineer)?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Guys, I have also applied for NSW 190 and VIC 190, however, have not received invitations for them. Since my applications are at 85 points, I am expecting to get invites in the next round itself.
> Since I have received the invitation for 189, should I withdraw the 190 applications or I can wait till I get the pre-invite from them so that the invites do not get wasted?


You already have a 189 Invitation. What is the logic of waiting for 190 NSW / VIC ??
*You can only be granted 1 visa.*
To your notice, even if you get file 2 applications for visa grant, the latter will cancel the previous one.

Withdraw the 190 applications to Give chance to others who are waiting for their 190 NSW & 190 VIC.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> ANZSCO 261312
> DOE 29-01-2019
> 189 75 points
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

spyke said:


> ANZSCO- 233914
> EOI - 75
> DOE - 02-11-2018
> Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


Congratulations spyke


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> ANZSCO 261313
> EOI - 70
> DOE - 03 Nov 2018
> EOI updated - 80
> ...


Congratulations Apoorva. Good Luck for your next steps.


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

*hendry*



Total_Domination said:


> Any 263111's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


EOI date for190 VIC/NSW is Oct 8, 2018 with 75 point (70 + 5 state) ?
if yes Did u got invited for 190 visa ?
Do u know the trend of 190 - which file is getting picked ?
my EOI date is 7 Dec 2018 with same point 70 189 and 75 190 VIC/NSW


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

*hendry*



MdAamerHasan said:


> Any 263111 invited?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


Let me know ur EOI date for 189/190 VIC/NSW with points
my EOI date is 7 Dec 2018 with point 70 for 189 and 75 (70 + 5 State) for 190 VIC/NSW
no invite for 190 :-(

Do u know the trend of 190 - which file is getting picked ?


----------



## hendry (Jan 10, 2019)

badger-man said:


> not in the whole Australia. Only there:
> 11 Mar	Mon	Canberra Day ACT
> 11 Mar	Mon	March Public Holiday SA
> 11 Mar	Mon	Eight Hours Day TAS
> 11 Mar	Mon	Labour Day VIC



Let me know ur EOI date for 190 VIC/NSW 
my EOI date is 7 Dec 2018 with point 70 for 189 and 75 (70 + 5 State) for 190 VIC/NSW
no invite for 190 

Do u know the trend of 190 - which file is getting picked ?


----------



## Mehul545 (Feb 5, 2019)

Is there any chances to get invitation in April round for 263111?

Points :70
EOI: 14/11/2018


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Mehul,

Please check the prediction made by ISCAH.
Iscah unofficial Skill Select results for 10th March 2019 - Iscah

They are pretty good at predicting this stuff


----------



## tushar 14112018 (Dec 9, 2018)

*invite*

did anyone get an invite in 233914 march round with 75 points.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Mehul545 said:


> Is there any chances to get invitation in April round for 263111?
> 
> Points :70
> EOI: 14/11/2018


Not till July.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

All the very best to everyone expecting an Invite today!

I wish this round becomes the BIGGEST round of this financial year.

Good Luck to you guys!!!

Regards,
Oar


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Oarjon said:


> All the very best to everyone expecting an Invite today!
> 
> I wish this round becomes the BIGGEST round of this financial year.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the round happen early buddy, check your SkillSelect account if you're waiting for an invite


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> Not till July.


sad but true: When you will get a 189 invite - Iscah Estimates March 2019 - Iscah


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> All the very best to everyone expecting an Invite today!
> 
> I wish this round becomes the BIGGEST round of this financial year.
> 
> ...


Round happened.. small round..

Curious, why did you accept 190 pre-invite from NSW when you already got 189 invite?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

jacky101010 said:


> Hi Mehul,
> 
> Please check the prediction made by ISCAH.
> Iscah unofficial Skill Select results for 10th March 2019 - Iscah
> ...


They are good at calculating facts. If they were good at predicting things, the situation of many people was different.


----------



## Ravi_Ryan (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello all, I am planning to move to aus by may end. How is the job market during the May and June season. Any inputs please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ravi_Ryan said:


> Hello all, I am planning to move to aus by may end. How is the job market during the May and June season. Any inputs please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30th June is the financial year ending for Australia 

Better to avoid this period as the HR may like to wait for the new FY to take hiring decisions 

Cheers


----------



## ankitvarshneya (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, 

I just received the visa 189 invite at 75 points for management consultant skill. I had claimed 5 points for 1+ years of experience in Australia. I am back in India now. 

I have a query regarding police verification. Do I need to get one from Australian police as well or the Indian one sufficient. 

Regards
Ankit


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ankitvarshneya said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You received invite Now or on 9th?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitvarshneya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received the visa 189 invite at 75 points for management consultant skill. I had claimed 5 points for 1+ years of experience in Australia. I am back in India now.
> 
> ...


As you were there for a year, you will need Australian pcc also

Cheers


----------



## Midit629 (Mar 13, 2019)

I have a situation where I believe you can guide me the best.My wife applied for 189 Visa with 80 points and she got invitation in March.She has claimed partner skills point .while submitting visa application on immi account one of the questions said "Are there any migrating family members included in this application?"

She selected spouse from drop-down and opted yes.Just want to know ,do we have selected the correct option or we need to fill form 1023 to correct it and select no to this question.
Any help would be highly appreciated .

Thanks
Mudit 
Ph- <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Midit629 said:


> I have a situation where I believe you can guide me the best.My wife applied for 189 Visa with 80 points and she got invitation in March.She has claimed partner skills point .while submitting visa application on immi account one of the questions said "Are there any migrating family members included in this application?"
> 
> She selected spouse from drop-down and opted yes.Just want to know ,do we have selected the correct option or we need to fill form 1023 to correct it and select no to this question.
> Any help would be highly appreciated .
> ...


YOu have selected the correct response as I was also filling up my form today. It does not matter if you are claiming point or not. If you want to go AU with here , she should include you on form. As simple as it is.

TBH I am not aware of form 1023 which you said above.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



bnetkunt said:


> No idea bro. Only experts should answer these.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi bnetkunt,

did u get 190 invite?


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Tensed, been more than a month, still waiting for 190 NSW pre invite... Worried whether I will be get it or not


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi bnetkunt,
> 
> 
> 
> did u get 190 invite?


Yes I received 190 pre invite from NSW

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Bubbu said:


> Tensed, been more than a month, still waiting for 190 NSW pre invite... Worried whether I will be get it or not


You may be potentially waiting for a few months. Majority of NSW invites are currently for 75+5


----------



## kkthegreat (Feb 13, 2019)

kkthegreat said:


> Guys,
> Has anyone got an invitation for Civil Engineer (233211)? What was the last score for 233211 (Civil Engineer)?


Experts,
Can someone advise me the latest score for 233211 (Civil Engineer) for 189 visa.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

bnetkunt said:


> Yes I received 190 pre invite from NSW
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


So did u already accept it? or waiting for 189 next month?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> So did u already accept it? or waiting for 189 next month?


As of now I accepted it but waiting for 189 invite in April month.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

bnetkunt said:


> As of now I accepted it but waiting for 189 invite in April month.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Oh, So I guess you have separate EOI's for 189 and 190.
I have only one. So bit confused. 

Stream: 261313
Points: 75+5
DOE: 15-Feb-2019
NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019 (on hold)


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Oh, So I guess you have separate EOI's for 189 and 190.
> I have only one. So bit confused.
> 
> Stream: 261313
> ...


Yes I have separate Eoi's for 189 and 190


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

could one of you please send me the link for april 2019 thread?

Thanks


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> could one of you please send me the link for april 2019 thread?
> 
> Thanks


Cannot you just find it by yourself?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> could one of you please send me the link for april 2019 thread?
> 
> Thanks


189 EOI Invitations for April 2019 - https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...6422-189-eoi-invitations-april-2019-a-25.html


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

badger-man said:


> Cannot you just find it by yourself?


That's the first thing came to my mind. But some people are just lazy and you can't help it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rusiru91 said:


> That's the first thing came to my mind. But some people are just lazy and you can't help it


It’s not their fault
Some members encourage by providing this and other similar nonsensical information 

If everyone Just ignore the posts, and they will realise that they have to do their own leg work

Cheers


----------

